# early extension shanking



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

Pretty sure I have managed to groove an early extension shanking horror show swing.  Probably come about from swinging indoors over winter.  Due to not wanting to demolish the stairs on back swing or follow through I seem to have stopped turning. Instead I seem to be standing up and catching EVERYTHING clean out of the hozzel.  Its uncanny how repeatable it is. 

100 balls yesterday at the range. About 80 of them flew right off the hozzel. 

Best videos to get rid of this affliction please? I watched a few last night which seemed to describe this really well but I would like to see what the experts think.  

 this has been in the post.  Every week was getting worse and worse till meltdown this weekend. Luckily my mate pointed out the problem and I hit a few foam balls with the face of the club last night. 

I will post a horror swing or two tonight


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no fix for you but extend my deepest sympathy :mmm:. 

I had a three month bout of the nasties myself 7 or 8 years ago and it's left me a scarred man. Odd one still pops up although even the Pros aren't immune. Did you see Poulter's last night? Cost him a 3-shot lead in the Honda.

Hope someone in the know can sort this for you.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

EE has been my nemesis for as long as I remember. It can and does cause a plethara of other horrendous shots like thins, fats, pulls, high push fades etc 

Sometimes I would even cut my wrist on my belt buckle the EE was so bad

Person who sorted it? the_coach on this very forum:whoo:. I still need to be very aware and it comes back with a bang but I know what to do to prevent it and fix it when it happens.

There are some good online vids to support as well.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2015)

When you swing back, does the club go to the inside?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I have no fix for you but extend my deepest sympathy :mmm:. 

I had a three month bout of the nasties myself 7 or 8 years ago and it's left me a scarred man. Odd one still pops up although even the Pros aren't immune. Did you see Poulter's last night? Cost him a 3-shot lead in the Honda.

Hope one someone in the know can sort this for you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I seen Poulter last night. It was par of a plethora of watsapp messages trying to sort this out.  

Just hit another 8 balls there at home.  Thankfully I am finding the face again. Such a relief.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

bobmac said:



			When you swing back, does the club go to the inside?
		
Click to expand...

Usually it does.    last night at the range I tried every swing you could think of.  Most were as described.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

CMAC said:



			EE has been my nemesis for as long as I remember. It can and does cause a plethara of other horrendous shots like thins, fats, pulls, high push fades etc 

Sometimes I would even cut my wrist on my belt buckle the EE was so bad

Person who sorted it? the_coach on this very forum:whoo:. I still need to be very aware and it comes back with a bang but I know what to do to prevent it and fix it when it happens.

There are some good online vids to support as well.
		
Click to expand...

Monty has a good EE video on YouTube.  :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2015)

Same problem here. Had a lesson, and now practice swinging in the garden with butt up against a garden fork stuck in the ground.oo:trying to stay in touch as long as possible on the down swing.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2015)

Best thing would be to see the video, then comment


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Best thing would be to see the video, then comment
		
Click to expand...

Don't have time to upload it till tonight. Thanks.

Its a sight for eyes. :rofl:


----------



## turkish (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm guilty of EE- using swingyde to help with it and also seen this drill at the weekend which I've done a bit of....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTiZGvZgLNg


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

shield your eyes and hard hats on. here it comes :swing:

[video=youtube;FofaZOiKujU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FofaZOiKujU[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Mar 2, 2015)

would say if you could shoot your swing from face on the issue will probably be there a ways easier for you to see.

but looking at the dtl you got a little ways lateral sway off the ball. then a more pronounced lateral sway because of this on the throughswing.

if your range has those plastic chairs put a front leg against your  right heel make some backswings feeling the weight stay on the inside of your  right foot as you turn into your right hip socket. make a bunch of  backswings feeling this & not a move back aways from the ball. 

then make some slow swings from the top making sure you not going to  hit the chair. then make a 70% swing through a ball feeling your weight  presses downwards into the lead leg & the left hip turns left -  currently because you move laterally off the ball you got a pretty big  lateral move going on with the weight, legs & hips taking you too  far towards target & your arm swing reacts to this.

if you not got access to a chair put a water bottle with say 1&1/2"  of water in touching the outside of your right foot opposite the ankle -  it has to stay there when you swing - downswing focus on the same as  above.

if they let you take a bag in & you got a stand bag - do a bunch of  these drills on this vid - would do it though with a water bottle in  place as above.

(would help a good deal if possible you could weaken off that right hand a ways counter-clockwise so the 'V' points to just past the right ear)

[video=youtube_share;py07jb3Bwjo]http://youtu.be/py07jb3Bwjo[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

Cheers coach.  We don't have plastic chairs at the range. Nor can we bring in bag.   I will work on this at home though.

I must sort out that sway too.  I don't think that was in my swing in the past.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

Just smashed some foam balls just now in the house.  Making contact with the face.  

Concentrated on eliminating that sway. :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2015)

Fore right 

[video=youtube;3KnUoqqr7kg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KnUoqqr7kg&feature=em-upload_owner[/video]


----------



## Scratch lefty (Mar 3, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Fore right 

[video=youtube;3KnUoqqr7kg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KnUoqqr7kg&feature=em-upload_owner[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Your path looks to in to out and you present the hosel.  

What's your shot shape and normal miss?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2015)

Scratch lefty said:



			Your path looks to in to out and you present the hosel.  

What's your shot shape and normal miss?
		
Click to expand...

Usually dont have much trouble hitting both draws and fades.  Ive spent most of the winter hitting that new driver.  Most likely swaying around trying to hit it as far as I can.   seems like its bleed into the iron swing. 

Been hitting foam balls at home here concentrating on not swaying and I am finding the middle again.  Such a relief. 

Might get to the range tomorrow so should see if I am back to normal.


----------



## Huwey12 (Mar 3, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Pretty sure I have managed to groove an early extension shanking horror show swing.  Probably come about from swinging indoors over winter.  Due to not wanting to demolish the stairs on back swing or follow through I seem to have stopped turning. Instead I seem to be standing up and catching EVERYTHING clean out of the hozzel.  Its uncanny how repeatable it is. 

100 balls yesterday at the range. About 80 of them flew right off the hozzel. 

Best videos to get rid of this affliction please? I watched a few last night which seemed to describe this really well but I would like to see what the experts think.  

 this has been in the post.  Every week was getting worse and worse till meltdown this weekend. Luckily my mate pointed out the problem and I hit a few foam balls with the face of the club last night. 

I will post a horror swing or two tonight 

Click to expand...

Try this on YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ9appiIOQs


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2015)

Huwey12 said:



			Try this on YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ9appiIOQs

Click to expand...

Thanks. I must start doing a pile of those stretches.  I have very little flexibility. Can barely reach my shins never mind my toes.  I pulled my hamstring just before chrimbo so that was bound to have an impact on me.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 9, 2015)

A week is a long time in golf.  Felt like pulling my hair out last Sunday and this week I am back hitting as good as I ever have.  Still lots to do.  

Sent my mate a video of me hitting a few irons and he sent this back.  Pretty cool.

http://www.magisto.com/album/video/P305BQBHSVA4ez0EDmEwCXl2?l=vsm&o=a&c=w


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 9, 2015)

The shanks can be so frustrating and seem more common as the hc falls.  I find that they are normally caused by getting my weight stuck on the back foot and not getting back through or being too mach on the inside on takeaway.

The easiest way for me to clear this is to set up with a range bucket outside the ball, leaving just enough room to take the ball away without the toe clipping the bucket, hit 50 balls like that and it's fixed.

If forces me to get my weight through, hips turning and my upper turning only my left foot.


----------



## mteam (Mar 10, 2015)

This a drill I did when I was hitting a few shanks, it can get a few a strange looks if somebody's in the next bay

[video=youtube_share;9ohB_8MttIY]http://youtu.be/9ohB_8MttIY[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2015)

That is genius.   will try that next time.  I will bring an old 7 iron as my flat swing will definitely hit that wall.  :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			That is genius.   will try that next time.  I will bring an old 7 iron as my flat swing will definitely hit that wall.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

put your bag or chair touching your backside- its safer (for everyone)


----------

